# Mamba on it's way to a piano lesson



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

:lol2: does he play Mozart?


----------



## BETAULSTER (Dec 14, 2007)

:lol2: Great pic!!


----------



## itubagus (Sep 2, 2007)

Oustanding pic!!:no1:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

:lol2::lol2:....Nice one Al,

Is that Little Green Meanie,?


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

That made me laugh at the screen :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> :lol2::lol2:....Nice one Al,
> 
> Is that Little Green Meanie,?


No! The little Green Meanie would be hanging on my nose.

That's "Kermit" he's a sweetie.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Cool.....Thanks for the reply Al, 

Some real cracking photos and vids you take : victory:


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks....I like this one from the same shoot. Kermit, slithered out of his cage to eat on the floor, so I layed down an shot some pictures. Yes, layed down, I know that will drive some people mad, but it was a very safe situation, as he was eating.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

As long as you feel comfortable Al, i think you should be able to do whatever... 

Keep Safe Friend : victory:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

quality pic!

you guys have more balls than me, would be a nervous rec with some thing like that in my house, let alone out the tank!:crazy:

fascinating animals though:mf_dribble:


----------

